# Can anyone comment on those dirt wafers?



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

My friend from WV uses them. I bought some to hunt this year.(Back to hunting after about 15 years). I was talking to another person who said they use them and they thought that they spook the deer and didnt think they were a good cover scent. I used them on Monday and I was on nonpressured land and 6 out of the 9 deer were spooked.

Is anyone confident with these wafers and that they are a good choice?
I put like 8 of them in a ribbermaid container with all my gear/cloths.

Perhaps theres a better product I should be using?


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

Skip the dirt wafers and cover scents. My advice is to wash all the clothes that you hunt in with scent free clothing wash. Air dry them on a clothes line outdoors. Place them in a garbage bag and put them on when you arrive at your hunting location. Use a good hunters soap and deodorant. You can also place a box of Arm and Hammer baking soda in the storage box or bag that you keep your clothes in. This will also help remove un-wanted smells. This is an old school trick that still works today. 

Good Luck


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I used to keep my clothing in a sealed plastic container filled with leaves and pine needles. I thought the dirt wafers smelled peculiar myself, don't know what the deer thought. Neither method stopped the deer from winding me when the breeze was in their favor.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I have used the fresh earth wafers for along time . Many of the things in this thread I do , but combine them all into the process of keeping myself and clothes scent free. 

First I always wash in a no scent body wash , I actually start washing with it a month prior to season starting . I also dont use any scented deodarant or bodywash , and I especially dont wear any cologne in this same time period . 

I wash my clothes on a weekly basis if I am hunting quite a bit with a no scent clothing wash . Actually I wash gloves , hats , face nets, etc , etc. Then I have another tote that I keep clothes in that are designated just for hunting and thats it , such as socks, underwear, jeans , t-shirts and basically anything I would wear under my hunting clothes. I wash them every time after I wear them . Then my boots , and backpack I keep in a seperate tote . Any item that I would wear in the woods does not go on until I am at my spot ready to walk in woods and they come right off before getting back in my truck to head home . 

But all my totes have at least 9-12 wafers in them at all times , before, during , and after season . IMO I highly reccommend using the earth fresh wafers in totes of hunting clothes, granted the clothes and hunting items have been properly washed and kept scent free . I have never had a deer spook from the smell of DIRT !!!
It seems like alot of work but , its worth it in the long run . Following this routine and being anal about it has not got me busted by a deer in almost 10 years . But I still even watch my wind when hunting particlular stands .


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Thumbs down with the waffers. Once again a selling item. The magic is in nature. All natural items, pines, dirt, leaves, etc.... The wind is number one no matter what, but stay away from the store bought products. Go natural and go the extra mile in all others ways and success will follow.


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

i try to minimise my scent as much as possible i dont like adding any extra but everyone has their own opinion


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

The best advise I've been given about deer hunting was use the wind and if the wind isn't right for a certain spot STAY OUT!
Keep as scent free as possible. For swirling winds or deer that don't follow the script and comefrom the wrong direction. Remember hunt the wind. 

As for cover scent. I work very hard to be scent free last thing I want to do is try to import a scent intentionally to my scent free clothes. Rubber boots and scent killer spray every hunt! 

I have one stand that I can only hunt in a west wind. It is my best spot but I get to use it very little this year the winds are constantly south or east, so only been in it 2 times. The worst part of this stand is access. I have to enter it from the west. That means walking with the wind for 200 yds. For this stand I always use a scent drag with doe urine. Its not full proof but seems to cover my scent better than anything I've found.

As for the wafers. I used them for a year several years ago. I never had a deer down wind of me stay calm when using them. It was either busted or at minimum very spooky deer.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

So what your saying Scott is you don't sh-art on the stand like you do in the boat?


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Fish Scalper said:


> So what your saying Scott is you don't sh-art on the stand like you do in the boat?


My best treestands seats have brown racing stripes.
.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Forget the wind, forget the gimmicks.....GET A SCENT SMOKER!

I bought one 10yrs ago and will never use anything else. I keep my clothes clean, and smoke up before every trip. It's nice to not have to worry about the wind!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Deer dander from fritzgerald 2 deer in freezer already this yr.also I start bathing with scent free detergants as soon the season starts.And wash all my clothes even daily clothes in scent free detergant.


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

I use them and can't say they have negatively impacted any hunts. I actually put them in the dryer with my clothes! They heat up and really make your clothes smell like dirt! They now have dryer sheets too. I think ultimately we all have to play the wind to some extent.


----------

